# Sterlilzing toilet paper



## debodun (Jul 20, 2015)

I wondered if a woman could get an infection "down there" from using toilet paper that had been stored in a warm, damp place. It's not obviously growing mildew, but I was curious. I posted this question some health board forums and nobody answered. Is there a way to "sterilize" TP? I though of putting it in the oven on a very low temp, like 150, but with a gas stove, I'm afraid it would ignite. If I still had my job, I could send it to the autoclave. Or shouldn't I worry?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

Billions of women use TP.  If it was a problem, wouldn't you think we would know it?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 20, 2015)

DB - you could always nuke it - but not too long or you'll start a fire.  LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2015)

DB I live in a very humid climate. I have never had any problems with this, or heard of anyone else who did. I think you can rest easy on this one.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

You wear your underwear all day, do you not? Plenty of humidity there, right. And TP is such a BRIEF acquaintance, I don't think its going to be a problem.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 20, 2015)

What did people without any indoor plumbing do in the old days with outhouses and newspaper?  Did they worry about it?  Probably not.  What about camping out in the woods - plenty of humidity and wet leaves.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

The OP reminds me of a visit to a MD I had never been to when I was doing heavy lifting many years ago and had a groin pain.  He walked in the examining room and after asking what the problem was said "Let's drop the trousers and let me have a look DOWN THERE!"  He is a MD describing the pubic region as DOWN THERE delivered in a ominous voice, I damn near laughed.


----------



## imp (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Billions of women use TP.  If it was a problem, wouldn't you think we would know it?



Huh??? You ain't goin' that Jenner route, are you??    imp


----------



## imp (Jul 20, 2015)

"Down There"  =  Australia, I thought!    layful:

imp


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2015)

Australia is "down under" imp.

OP - if you're worried I suggest tossing it and getting a new package.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't believe I'm reading this thread.  Simply do as  Applecruncher says:  Toss it and buy a new supply.  Talk about cheap!


----------



## Shirley (Jul 20, 2015)

But what if it's a whole case like twenty rolls?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2015)

debodun said:


> I wondered if a woman could get an infection "down there" from using toilet paper that had been stored in a warm, damp place. It's not obviously growing mildew, but I was curious. I posted this question some health board forums and nobody answered. Is there a way to "sterilize" TP? I though of putting it in the oven on a very low temp, like 150, but with a gas stove, I'm afraid it would ignite. If I still had my job, I could send it to the autoclave. Or shouldn't I worry?



I wouldn't worry about it Debodun, but if you're concerned because there may be some moisture in the paper, just set the rolls out individually on a hot sunny day, and let Mother Nature help dry them out, I doubt is sterilization is necessary.  As 3horsefarm said, such a brief interaction with the paper shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2015)

Shirley said:


> But what if it's a whole case like twenty rolls?




Toss it and learn not to stockpile so much if worried about storage/safety. (I believe a case is a lot more than 20 rolls.)


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

Put the TP in the Microwave for  four minutes. It will not only kill any germs ,but warm the paper.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh......................................poop.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 20, 2015)

Try spraying with rubbing alcohol if you are concerned (the TP not yourself) ... it is a disinfectant.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2015)

Wouldn't rubbing alcohol act as an irritant when the TP comes in contact with your skin?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 20, 2015)

Rubbing alcohol evaporates very quickly, dries and disappears but leaves the surface clean.


----------



## ~Lenore (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The OP reminds me of a visit to a MD I had never been to when I was doing heavy lifting many years ago and had a groin pain.  He walked in the examining room and after asking what the problem was said "Let's drop the trousers and let me have a look DOWN THERE!"  He is a MD describing the pubic region as DOWN THERE delivered in a ominous voice, I damn near laughed.



This post reminded me of my grandson's first physical required for athletics.  His mom and I taught him all the proper words for body parts and functions.  When he came out after the exam he quietly whispered to his mom, "the doctor said a bad word".  Of course his mom asked what he had said.  My grand son said "He said he needed to check my nuts!"  

My daughter laughing told the doctor about it.  The doctor told her if I told most ten year old boys I needed to check their testicles, they wouldn't know what I was talking about!  LOL


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2015)

Why did the toilet paper roll down the hill?


To get to the bottom.  ( insert drum roll here)


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 21, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Try spraying with rubbing alcohol if you are concerned (the TP not yourself) ... it is a disinfectant.




ahahahahaha..   but let it dry first or OUCH...


----------



## Linda (Jul 28, 2015)

I think you should put this toilet paper anxiety out of your mind and never worry about it again.  Usually the things we worry about are not the bad things that happen to us.  I wouldn't even throw out the paper you are concerned about --- use it.   On another group I'm in, this morning I was telling them about my concern with my husband buying T.P. from China at a local gas station.  He gets 40 rolls for $14.95.  I told him if we get some sort of a hiney disease we'll know who to blame.  So don't feel like the lone stranger worrying about your toilet paper.


----------

